# Black Walnut Bargain



## Nathan W (Oct 28, 2018)

Found a good deal on some walnut 30 minutes north of me. I needed about 100 BF at $3.00 per foot but managed to talk him down to $2.00 per foot. I took $300 cash with me just in case I decided to grab a little extra for stock. 
As it turns out; the guys wife was tired of looking at the make shift shed keeping the material dry. I left there with every piece he had (nearly 300 bf) for $300. There is a good variety of 5/4, 6/4 and 8/4. By far the most bargain wood haul I have ever made!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 28, 2018)

Nathan, I moved this so folks could comment. That is a heck of a deal, congrats man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2018)

Man that's a great haul! Congrats on the good deal.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 28, 2018)

Great score


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Congrats Nathan. Best deal I have heard of on black walnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 28, 2018)

You have a great deal can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2018)

Very nice lumber!!!


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 29, 2018)

Congrats on getting a heck of a deal !


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2018)

Congrats! Looks beautiful! Hopefully you won't have a storage problem! Chuck


----------



## Nathan W (Oct 29, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Looks beautiful! Hopefully you won't have a storage problem! Chuck


About that! Is there any issue storing this properly stacked on the basement floor? I have an unused room, concrete floor , climate controlled room that would be perfect.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 29, 2018)

You should be allright storing inside, just make sure when you stack that there are Stickers to help keep air circulating btwn the boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> About that! Is there any issue storing this properly stacked on the basement floor? I have an unused room, concrete floor , climate controlled room that would be perfect.


Be sure to put stickers underneath the lumber -- don't set lumber on the concrete floor. Then sticker away as you make your stacks. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 1, 2018)

Great haul!
Should keep ya busy for a while.
Any wood I get I have to process myself.


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Nov 4, 2018)

Awesome deal and anyone would have left with all of it for that price. Not to brag, but I recently got a bit in 4/4" and 8/4" for free. A friend/acquaintance contacted me and asked if I needed any. I asked if it was a trick question and asked what he wanted for it. His answer was that he wanted to see it used. I took 50-60 board feet (may go back and ask for more one of these days) and again asked what I owed him. He said, "we'll go fishing together some day". I also made him a turkey pot call and made his wife a keepsake box to thank him for his generosity. It's nice to occasionally fall into something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Nov 4, 2018)

Good friends are great! What are you making with the rest of it!


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Nov 4, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Good friends are great! What are you making with the rest of it!



I'm not entirely sure, but quite possibly a bookcase for my home.


----------



## RogerC (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me why I'm not married "she was tired of looking at it"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Nov 11, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> View attachment 154835 View attachment 154836 View attachment 154837 View attachment 154838 View attachment 154839 View attachment 154840 Found a good deal on some walnut 30 minutes north of me. I needed about 100 BF at $3.00 per foot but managed to talk him down to $2.00 per foot. I took $300 cash with me just in case I decided to grab a little extra for stock.
> As it turns out; the guys wife was tired of looking at the make shift shed keeping the material dry. I left there with every piece he had (nearly 300 bf) for $300. There is a good variety of 5/4, 6/4 and 8/4. By far the most bargain wood haul I have ever made!


Is that a deal or is that a still? You walked away with the deal of the Day


----------

